# How do I maintain my EMT-B certification? questions...



## JimmyCrackCorn (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, I receieved my EMT-B in Oregon a few months ago. My national expires in 2012, my state expires in 2011. I am able to maintain my state license simply by taking a refresher course at a local college.

So how do I maintain my national? Someone told me I have to actually be ACTIVELY AFFILIATED with an EMS agency for six months. Do I? I wasn't planning on working as an EMT, but I would like to maintain my national cert. Is there a way to do this without actively working in EMS?

Thanks a lot.

Tommy Tom Tom


----------



## JimmyCrackCorn (Oct 28, 2010)

Also--

what qualifies as being "active"--? If I were to go be a lab instructor for an EMT class for six months, would this count? Or do I have to actually be working in a hospital or on an ambulance? 

The only reason I am unsure about all this and what to do is because I might head overseas for a couple years so I am trying to figure this out now.

Thanks


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how to do your National Registry, and I'm also not positive on how Oregon does their certifications/(re-certs.). 

North Carolina, as far as the state cert goes, we have to have 24hours or more each year of Continuing Education within our level of practice (EMT-B, EMT-I, EMT-P). The only way we are exempt from this ConEd. is if we are currently in a class of high education (i.e. EMT-B in class for EMT-I). 

Our Continuing Education is done through our local community college, and is offered on campus as well as at a few different departments throughout our county. 

Being "active" as far as NC standards goes, you must be on a department whether it is paid or volunteer, that runs EMS calls. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## 18G (Oct 28, 2010)

National Registry does require an affiliation to re-cert. On the form you need to submit when coming up on your expiration an officer from your station needs to sign attesting to affiliation. 

They do have a non-active status but not real sure what that consists of.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2010)

18G said:


> National Registry does require an affiliation to re-cert. On the form you need to submit when coming up on your expiration an officer from your station needs to sign attesting to affiliation.
> 
> They do have a non-active status but not real sure what that consists of.



If you're not affiliated, you can go on "inactive" status which has the same CME requirements sans the "skills" checkoff. To go from inactive to active status after affiliating with an agency you just send in a form with the skills checkoff signed off. However inactive status is not an option for the first recertification.


----------

